
Why bonuses and performance pay are a bad idea - cwan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3a8c9e76-217c-11df-830e-00144feab49a.html
======
marshally
Dan Pink's TED talk on the Science of Motivation shreds the notion of bonuses
and performance pay.

<http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pink_on_motivation.html>

Joe Bob says "check it out."

------
TallGuyShort
To avoid registration:

[http://news.google.com/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=u...](http://news.google.com/news/search?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=source%3Afinancial_times+performance+pay)

------
joseakle
So what's a good idea?

I value very much these articles and talks but i end up with the same problem.

How to motivate investors, cofounders, employees, anybody?

~~~
peterwwillis
do things 'the right way'. high standards are my personal favorite motivation
for doing a good job and working harder. if i know the quality of my work
matters i will try harder to get it right. in some orgs it seems quality is
completely disregarded in favor of 'just getting things done' and respect for
the job suffers.

~~~
joseakle
smart and gets things done (R), the right way

